# Important Change to the Terms of Service in regards to Political discussions



## Krummhorn

The original intent was for this forum to be apolitical, and be a friendly place for everyone.

We have, in the past, allowed discussion of politics in the Social Groups, but due to the current political changes in the world today, this has become increasingly divisive. We have therefore decided that any/all discussion of politics in general both in the main forum and in the Social Groups will be banned from this point forward. All political Social Groups will be disbanded and deleted. 

The one exception is the discussion of politics solely in relation to Classical music in the specific forum area for that purpose. All new threads in the Religion and Politics in relation to Classical music will be subject to approval by the staff before they appear. All threads in this area will be monitored to ensure that they stat on topic. 


This is a classical music forum. It is also a community. We want to have this forum be a friendly place for all to enjoy. 

During the initial transition period, we will be taking a much stricter approach to political posts to ensure that the forum remains strictly apolitical.

This change in political policy is effective immediately.


----------



## Krummhorn

NOTICE: The FAQ has been updated. Please take the time to peruse the updated version.

This goes into effect immediately, Sunday, August 1, 2021 @ 23:42 (GMT)


----------

